# Rimor rear skirt and corner bumpers brand new surplus to req



## Spikeyman (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone want a brand new Rimor rear skirt with corners direct from Italy for a 2008 onwards I have one going begging, still in original packing price around £450 plus shipping if anyone is is need and does not want to wait for one from Italy. Ready painted.

Paid well over £500 for these but had to wait so long did not use them. Carriage at cost or collect for free


----------



## tedyboy (Feb 9, 2013)

do you still have this?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tedyboy said:


> do you still have this?


That was 2 and a half years ago.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

Stanner said:


> tedyboy said:
> 
> 
> > do you still have this?
> ...


just out of interest why was it posted again ? :roll: jim m


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

mollmagee said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > tedyboy said:
> ...


 :? :? :? :? :?

It wasn't - it was replied to after two and a half years asking if the OP still had it. :wink:


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

Stanner said:


> mollmagee said:
> 
> 
> > Stanner said:
> ...


silly me.thanks for the enlightment.to much time on my hands.waiting for paint to dry. :roll: jim m


----------

